# Benjamin Super Streak 1500, Is it a good gun?



## dcrown59 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and have a question about the Benjamin Sheridan Super Streak B1500BTM and was hopping someone here has experience with them and could give me some real world feedback. Reading this review (http://www.articlesbase.com/outdoor-spo ... 22838.html) makes them sound pretty damn good for the money. Anyway, would appreciate your input...thanks :sniper:


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with them, but a LOT of people love them.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Reviews are meaningless. When was the last time you have read anything negative written by someone who wants to sell it?

Geez, for this money you can get a German RWS-34...


----------



## xXcrosmanhunterXx (Feb 19, 2011)

The gun has a nice look to it. But it has the same trigger as all other crosman's do. (Although this can be easily replaced) I would prefer another gun, because the 1500 is just too much overkill in my opinion.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

They are nice rifles but I would get a Remington NPSS if I were buying.(I did- so speak with experience here) 
http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... 646.0.html

The link will get you to a bit of a review of the NPSS.

The lure of fast pellets in flight is hard to resist. Reality is that too fast and you are not as accurate. A bit of checking as you are doing will help a lot.

The RWS Model 34 is another excellent option. A great shooter and very comfortable as well. (have one also and really like it)


----------

